# Questran



## gemsab (Apr 4, 2002)

Has any one heard of or tried the fiber med Questran???? My surgeon told me to try this if the Metamucil doesn't help me in a month. He said it is especially helpful in IBS patients who have had their gallbladders removed. It is a prescription so I'd like to know if anyone has had posotove results with it before I commit to paying more for a prescription fiber supplement. Thanks! Emmy Lou


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

Emmy, I was on Questran for about a year. It does help but you have to be careful if you take any other meds because it is a binder. It did help me with my diarrhea. it is similar to metamucil very grainy and hard to swallow. I mixed mine in orange juice or apple sauce. Try it for a while.


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Emmy My husband takes questran and in our opinion it is a MIRACLE







I learned about it from others here and someone he works with takes it for the bile salt diarrhea he has after gallbladder surgery. My husband has IBS but still has a gallbladder. He was having 8-12 BM's a day of explosive watery diarrhea (sorry about that graphic







). He would take boxes of immodium (no joke, he took a box of 12 in one day), bottles of pepto etc. Nothing helped. The day after his first dose of Questran (he takes the generic) it was gone. It has only been back once in the last 8-10 months and that was after a bout of rum and eggnog. And even people without IBS get diarrhea an average of 4 times a year.I can't tell you enough, or sing the praises of this enough.







Sure it tastes like #### but when you #### 12 times a day, sometimes in your pants at work because you can't make it, you're willing to put up with a crappy tasting drink.Here is a good website to explain bile salt diarrhea from gallbladder surgery. http://www.gihealth.com/html/education/bilesaltDiarrhea.html Give it a try. Heck it's only a drink. It's not even absorbed in your system. It stays right in the colon and when bile comes by, it attaches to it and makes firmer stools. It's not a fiber supplement, it's a resin. It's kind of like a powdery, orange tasting plastic. In fact, hubby is proud of his plastic poop.







Good luck.


----------



## gemsab (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks Careena for the info. So far I am doing well on the Metamucil. I had similar problems like your hubby but my diarrhea was only maybe 4 times a day and not every day. I am sooooo glad that Questran has helped him. It is a horrible way to live. I hated going anywhere unless I knew exactly where the bathrooms were just in case. Take care and I wish your husband continued success with the Questran. Emmy Lou


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

Well it's great that the metumucil is helping you. That will save you some trips to the doctor. Questran is pretty cheap, around $10 a can. See the problem with the questran is that you never know if your diarrhea went away because you take it every single day. His bouts of diarrhea would last anywhere from 2-4 months continuously then they'd go away for a few weeks, then back again for 2-4 months. On questran, he's always normal so even at the times when the diarrhea has gone away (if there are such times anymore) he is still taking it and isn't aware that he wouldn't need to. He never tried metumucil. I'm going to experiment on him this summer and maybe give that a try.







He wants to try going off the questran during his vacation (as we're just going to hang around the house) and see if after a week or so it would go away. During that time, if it doesn't maybe we could slip in a week of metamucil to see if that would work first. It would be better if he, like you, could take it because it provides alot of other important health benefits. Questran has no nutritional value. It's not so much that questran is bad to take long term as it is designed for that, but it's just a heck of alot easier to go to walgreens and get something OTC like metamucil than it is to putz around at the doctor. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## pprather (Oct 11, 2002)

I am currently taking Questran for ulcerative colitis. It works very well to stop diareah. I use half a scoop per day and mix it with orang Gatorade. It tastes much beter than Metamucil.


----------

